# Ägypten Teil 9



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*Salam aleikum liebe Leser*​
Nach November gings endlich wieder ans Rote Meer um zu Fischen:vik:. Wie jeden Januar alleine. Da kann ich mich ohne Frau  wieder so richtig austoben und nur angeln

Der Koffer war so randvoll mit Angelzeug das ich ihn kaum zubekam. Die Rollen mussten in Rücksack. Hatte Glück am Schalter. Koffer hatte 24.5KG statt 20. Der ging so durch#6

Flug war gut und so kam ich gutgelaunt an. Hm kein Wind und bollerwarm mit 25 Grad. Ins Taxi und ab ins Hotel. Nach kurzen Einchecken bekam ich meine Ruten überreicht (bleiben jetzt immer da) und ab gings aufs Zimmer.....Auf dem Hinweg winkt jemand auf einem Balkon mir zu und ruft meinen Namen....

Es wart Oliver alias mastercraft hier auf mich:vik:
2 Tage vorm Urlaub klingelte hier das Telefon und er teilte mir mit das er mitkommen würde. Oli war auch schon öfter hier in der Gegend und hat gerade auf dem Boot einiges an Erfahrung. Des fehlt mir hier und so war ich richtig froh das er mitgekommen ist.
Nach kurzen Gespräch und Tackleporn beschliesen wir (ja was wohl) :vik: Noch am Mittag vor Sonnenuntergang fischen zu gehen am Riff. Es ist leider Ebbe und kaum Welle. Ohoh das ist natürlich alles andere als optimal.. Kurzum null Bisse.#d

Nächster morgen wach ich auf um 4 Uhr.. kann nicht schlafen. So wird einfach das Zimmer aufgeräumt und Angelzeug gerichtet. Stehe 6 Uhr am Riff und es ist noch dunkel. Ebbe keine Wellen. 2 Stunden vergehen ohne auch nur einen Kontakt. Hallo wasn hier los.. Ägypten ist das Land der Bisse...
Okay erstmal Frühstücken. Treff dann Oli und wir beschliesen Angelziel Nr. 1 anzugehen. Bonefish. Also ab an die Lagune. Wir laufen. 






Hallo Lagune. Herrchen ist wieder da :l







Wir wollen auf Bonefish angeln. Also jeder erstmal 1 Rute raus auf Grund mit Sardine. Diesmal mit ordenlichen Rutenhaltern:q






Oli zieht bissl los versucht es nebenher mit der Spinnrute









Ich bin faul und bewache die Ruten und scheiß noch eine dazu. Bonefish muss her.







Es gibt in der Lagune auch nicht einen Biss!!! Hallo! Wasser 3 Grad kälter. Bones weg???? Neeeee


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Wir laufen wieder nach Hause.. Meer ist sehr ruhig.. Ich schimpfe noch über den Ententeich und null Aktivtät als ich in weiter Ferne eine Frenzy entdecke.. Boar wir brauchen ein Boot.. Draussen geht es wieder ab und das ziemlich lange. 

Oli sagt komm wir probieren es einfach mal hier mit Poppern.

Raus die Popper











Kein Kontakt.. nix.. #q#q#q

Am Abend vor Sonnenuntergang 16 Uhr wieder ans Riff.. Wir probieren und testen alles was geht. Ich werfe die ganze Zeit meine schwere Spinnrute (200g WG 8000 Daiwa BG) mit Jigs um die 80-120 Gramm. Hardcore Weitwürfe und ultraschnell einkurbeln. Man das ist schwerstarbeit.. 

Ohne Kontakt und Hundemüde laufen wir ins Hotel. Solangsam zweifel ich. Schon so viele Stunden gefischt ohne auch nur einen Biss.. Boar ne geht garnicht. 
Wir sitzen Abends zusammen beim Essen und freuen uns nur auf eines! 2 Tage fischen auf dem Boot mit Übernachtung. Da muss doch was gehen|kopfkrat

Wir werden morgens um 7 Uhr abgeholt. Nach zwei Stunden Fahrt erreichen wir den Hafen von Hamata. 
Bin bissl sauer erst.. Wir haben es nicht geschafft auch nur irgendwo auch nur eine Dose Bier zu kaufen. Wollte mich auf dem Kahn ja nicht zuschütten aber paar Bier das wäre schon dolle gewesen.

Im Hafen wartet das Schiff auf uns. Bin erst bissl verwundert. Oli schickte mir ein Bild da sah das Ding aus wie eine kleinere Jacht. Nee der Kahn ist riesig. 








Genug Platz ist da. Besatzung für uns. Kapitän, Koch und einer für alles das reicht. 

Wir verlassen den Hafen und tuckern raus.. erstmal trollen





Voller Vorfreude







Wir sitzen da wie die Rentner und geniesen die Sonne.. allzeit bereit für Fisch






Wir hatten eine Menge Spass am Tag drauf. Bei Monsterwellen sind wir ständig mit den Stühlen übers Deck gerutscht. Von rechts nach links und wieder anderst rum |uhoh:


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Wir trollen und trollen und nix geht. Ich sag noch zu Oli bei den Wellen wird es schwer was aufm zu erkennen. Keine 5 Minuten entdeckt mein Frenzy Adlerauge eine Frenzy nicht weit entfernt.
Galaktisch ich sags euch.
Wir tuckern drauf zu haben aber eine Chance auf einen Wurf.. 
Egal wir bekommen paar Minuten wieder eine Chance. Die Tiere rauben 20 Meter neben dem Boot. Auf einer riesen Fläche. 
Das Adrenalin das dann durch einem geht mach Gänsehaut. Wir schmeisen die Jigs rein noch und nöcher. Aber keiner packt zu#q. Kann bestimmt 10 mal werfen ehe sie wieder verschwinden.. Neeeeeeeeeeeeeee#q#q:c

Wir halten dann um zu jiggen.. Oli fängt auch prompt einen Fisch. Dachte es an was grossen doch zum Vorschein kommt "nur" ein 1 Kg Coraltrout.

Jiggen ist mit meinen Ruten nicht so der Bringer deswegen hör ich auch Zeitnah auf. Fang aber auch Fische.. Beim Jiggen kommen schon einige Fische zusammen.. aber alles irgendwie neee.

Ich hab leider von keinem Fisch auf dem Boot Bilder gemacht. Weis nicht warum. War wohl frustriert.

Weiter gehts trollen bis zu einem ruhigen Innenriff. Kein Kontakt. Wir suchen eine geschützte Stelle zum Bottomfishing.

Okay Köder? Gibt es keinen an Board#d Nur die gefangenen Fische????? Zum Glück hatte ich 1 Kilo Tintenfischarme mitgenommen. Sonst wäre der ganze Trip fatal geendet.
Kurzum beim Grundfischen mit Paternoster ging die Post ab. Quasi im Sekundentakt kamen die Fische an Board. Coral Trouts, Grouber noch und nöcher. Manche mit rund 2 KG garnicht schlecht. Oli fängt sogar nen guten Trevally. 
Gegen später wird das Grundfischen schlechter. Komisch. Habn guten Fisch dran der gut kämpft. Der flüchtet aber ins Riff und Schnur durch. 10 Minuten später wieder guter Biss guter Fight. Ein Board kommt ein rund 3 Kg Grouper. Als ich in abhake spukt er plötzlich nen Haken mit Schnur aus.. #d
Das war der Grouper 10 Minuten davor.. Hungrig halt 

So dann sind die Tintenfischarme weg und dann gehts garnichts mehr.. Auf Fischfetzen läuft nix.. die stinken nicht genug.. Von 22.00 bis 04:00 hock ich alleine hinten und probiere alles. 2 Ruten auf Grund, 1 mit Ballon und totem Fisch auf rund 15m.. Die ganze Nacht kein Biss mehr.. Boar neee.
Bin sowas von enttäuscht.

Morgens wieder trolling.. den einzigen Fisch den man sieht sind Delfine#d Wieder jiggen. Ja minis gehen immer #t#t

Wieder trolling mit anschliesend Poppern am Aussenriffen.
Da bin ich schon ganz heis drauf.. 
Als wir am Riff ankommen wirds bei mir ganz hektisch. Warum auch immer.. Montiere an schwerem Gerät grossen Stickbait.
Wir stehen vorne und Oli macht schon die ersten Würfe.
Mein erster Wurf fliegt nicht weit.. ich kurbel paar mal. Köder ist 4 Meter vorm Boot weg als 3 Bugwellen auf einen Köder zustossen.. 3 grosse Gt´s verfolgen ihn.. aaaaaaahhhhh...
der in der Mitte packt zu....Schnur lose....#q#q
Was ist passiert;+;+

Stickbait treibt im Wasser..
Vor lauter Aufregung und Hektik meinerseits vergessen den Karabiner richtig zu schliesen#q#q#q
Diese Dummheit muss einfach bestraft werden|gr:|gr:

Wir werfen und werfen und dann Einschlag bei Oli.. er freut sich. Gt on.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Juhu es geht wieder los.#6

 Weiter, weite., weit..,wei...,we....,w.....!!!!


----------



## Mitschman (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Ich bin faul und bewache die Ruten und scheiß noch eine dazu.



Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das was bringen soll.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Bin so mit werfen beschäftig das ich garnicht weis wie lange Oli gedrillt hat. An Board kam ein Gt mit rund 4kg. Nicht viel aber nach 6 Würfen nicht schlecht :m

Wir werfen weiter und weiter es tut sich leider nix mehr. Auch die Fahrt an einem langen Aussenriff bringt nix.. Blinker nix. Gummifisch nix. Jig nix. Ohmann.

Wir trollen weiter. Jiggen und Grundangeln noch.. Aber wirklich besonderes kommt nix an. Board..

Nachm Mittagessen gehts auch zurück..

Leider keine Bilder von den ganzen Fischen gemacht. Auch glaub vieles unterschlagen bzw. vergessen.

Wir haben alles probiert und getan. Der Trip war angeltechnisch nicht berrauschend. Erfahrung gabs aber.

Wir haben gefangen, Coral Trouts, Grouper, Gt´s, andere Trevallys, Muräne xxl, und alles andere noch was da so rumlungert.. Alles gute Fische aber der große Kampf bei mir blieb leider wieder aus bei mir:c:c:c
Und. Vertikalangeln ist nix für mich. Zumindest bei kleineren Macht das kein Spass.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das was bringen soll.



??? Kann dir nicht folgen


----------



## Promachos (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*



Krallblei schrieb:


> ??? Kann dir nicht folgen



Du hast "scheiß" statt "schmeiß" geschrieben und er hat's gemerkt|rolleyes.
 Schöner Bericht - wie immer:m.

 Gruß Promachos


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

So zwei Tage aufm Schiff mit zum Teil richtig fetten Wellen. Wir steigen ins Taxi und fahren ins Hotel. Wir steigen aus und ich gehe erstmal an die Bar. Brauch ein Bier. Zwei Tage mit Kaffee und Wasser haben Spuren hinterlassen. Ich steh ruhig an der Bar und bestelle als es mich plötzlich im Kopf beamt wie die Sau.
Boar Leute. Jetzt hat mein Kopf kapiert das wir nicht mehr auf dem Wasser sind. Boar wie im Vollrausch. Schaffe es vor lauter wanken kaum die Zimmertüre aufzuschliessen. Nachm Duschen und noch einem Bier versuche ich in die Lobby zu gehen. Treff Oli und wir wollen Abendessen.. Aber ich kann nicht.. Bin gefühlt so dicht das ich halb umfalle. Ich schwanke umher und alle machen sich Sorgen.. Ne bin nicht betrunken, Seekrank. Aber das kapiert wohl keiner der Landratten und sie verbuchen es als Vollrausch|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

So 4. Tag

Wie immer bin ich vor der Sonne wach und stehe früh am Riff.
Es ist Ebbe|gr: Aber die Flut kommt und bringt Welle mit:l
Ich werfe paar Minuten Jigs als ne Rotte Teenies auftaucht. Alles Ägypter. Sorry da hab ich Angst um mein Zeug das am Ufer liegt.
Aber kein Problem. Sofort kommt Hilfe ausm Hotel mit Prügel in der Hand. Sie gehen freundlich 100 Meter weiter und ich kann fischen







Ich machs kurz.. null komma null Kontakt!!!! Selbst auf Ultraleicht mit 0.30 Fluro 15Meter und kleinen Gummis kein Biss. Und des gibt es normal nicht.. Da muss es Kontakt geben.

Fuck was ist hier los.. Früh am Morgen mit kommender Flut und Welle. Null Bisse. Neee hier stimmt was nicht.

Genervt geh ich Frühstücken und treffe mich mit Oli.
Futter rein und ab wieder ans Riff.

Die Flut kommt mit fetten Wellen. Oli hat erstmal Respekt und schaut was ich da treibe (oder viel mehr ob ich das überlebe |uhoh

Die Wellen sind mittel. Dennoch vorne an der Kante gewaltig.
Kenn die aber auch doppelt so gross.






Da kommt Hoffnung auf






Wir werfen und werfen und werfen und werfen.. das ist Angelsport.

Wir stehen dort vorne wo die Dinger brechen. Manchmal sieht man kein Horizont mehr


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Jetzt heisst es schwere Jigs werfen. Absinken lassen paar Sekunden und dann gib ihm.

Und dann knallt es beim mir. Der Drill dauert.. seh Hornhecht.. Aber Moment.. boar welches Monster.. der ist mehr als anständig.

Bin stolz wie Oskar.. 






Das Bett ist 2,20 lang und 2,00 breit Kingsize






Der wurde von meinen Freunden erstmal gefuttert|rolleyes


----------



## banzinator (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Sehr geil #6#6#6


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Wir werfen weiter bis die Finger bluten.. Allerdings ohne weiteren Kontakt#d#d

Wir gehen schon so um 14 Uhr an die Lagune.. Ziel Bone und Rochen. Zu faul zum laufen wollen wir trampen.. Doch. Keine Autos#d





Angekommen erstmal Ruten raus.. 






Oli geht Spinnfischen. Ich wache über die Ruten.. Spinne auch bissl und fang doch glatt nen Flötenfisch|uhoh:





Kurze Zeit später bimmelt es.. Minifisch.. leider tief gehakt. Hm dient zum anfüttern





Wir wechseln dann in Dunkelheit die Stelle und beleuchten diese. Rochen tauchen auf. Huhu.. Es dauert dann auch nicht lang bis der Alarm losgeht. Gefangen an "leichter" Rute.. erst dachten wir er ist klein.. aber so klein war er dann doch nicht 






Nicht mein größter dort aber super.. Ziel 3 erreicht.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Wir laufen im Dunkeln zurück. Lustig.. 

Morgens wieder vor der Sonne wach und am Riff. Fische 3 Stunden ohne Biss 
Die Ebbe ist extrem.. Angelzeug direkt am Spot.. gabs noch nie.





Vor 5 Wochen hier an diesem Stein mein größten Trevally verloren#q







Oli kommt und wir probieren den ganzen Tag andere Stellen.
Wir laufen sogar bis zur Lagune. Mache Strecke wie nie zuvor.



 Es geht nix aber überhaupt nix.. 
Ich merke nur jeden Muskel in meinem Körper.. Angeln dort ist Hochleistung.
Scheiss Tag.. Schneider sind wir nie. Aber alles nix erwähnungswert.


----------



## Krallblei (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Der letzte Tag steht an. Morgens verabschiede ich mich von Oli. Er fliegt schon morgens..
Ich hab noch 2 Stunden um zu fischen. Deswegen Zeug packen und los. Bin faul und trage nicht die ganze Kiste.. Nehm einen Popper mit und 5 Jigs. Dazu 2 kleine Gummis für die Minirute.

Null Wind. Null Welle.. Wasser glatt wie Babypopo. Erstmal mit der Minirute bissl Strecke gemacht.. NIx.. ohje.. 

Jigs geworfen.. nada.. 
Dann popper gepackt. 3 Wurf.. Oh oh oh. Attake. Fehlbiss#q
Egal der kommt nochmal. Bämm.. Fisch hängt. Der ist gut. Jetzt blos nicht verlieren. Es dauert weil so recht hat der überhaupt keine Lust auf Landgang.. Brauche gefühlt sehr lange. Nicht verlieren, nicht verlieren.
Zack an Land.. Lass erstmal Freundenschreie los. 

Sieht auf dem Bild nicht so gross aus.. aber der hatte es insich vom Ufer aus.

Yellow-spottet-Trevally











Hatte richtig Masse der Kerl:vik:

Fisch raus, und schnell wieder ans Riff. Popper.. zack zack zack.. wieder Biss.. der zieht runter.. weg.. bahhhh der war auch gut.

Jigs drauf und gib ihm... Fisch..... bumm weg|evil:
Nächster Jig drauf.. Werfen absinken lassen.. kurbeln bis der Artz kommt.. Fisch.. bamm weg.. 
Was ist jetzt los..?????????
Verliere innerhalb von 20 Minuten alle 5 Jigs an Fischen...
Oli und ich hatten es noch davon.. ziehst los hast nix mehr und dann kommt der Fisch#d

Wäre ja nicht des Problem. Allerdings kommt ne fette Frenzy immer näher und näher.. es raubt wie die Sau|uhoh: in Jigwurfweite!!

Und was hab ich NOCH?? Die Minirute mit Gummifisch:c:c:c

Renne zurück.. Hol grosse Rute und die restlichen Jigs.. 
....der Fluch war dann aber vorbei|gr:|bigeyes

Packen. Noch Sonne tanken dann gings heim.


.................................................................................

Nachwort.

Die Zeit mit Oli war cool. Leider für ihn nicht das was er erhofft hat...

Ziele erreicht außer Bonefisch. Dabei bester Hornhecht ever und der Trevally plus Rochen.

Ich erhoffte mir 17-20 Grad und Sturm mit Monsterwellen...
Hatten jeden Tag 25 Grad. Kaum Wind kaum Welle. Für Urlaub okay. Aber Fischen......neeeeeeeeeeeeee#t

Jeden Tag schmerzen in allen Körperteilen. Null gechillt.. immer Action.. 1 Wochen Hardcore fischen ohne großen Pausen.


Schreib später nochmal.... Danke fürs Lesen#6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Macht einfach nur Spaß deine Zeilen zu lesen.#6

 Aber gut das Du wieder zu Hause bist. 
 Nach ein paar tagen schon einen Fisch mit ins Bett zu nehmen. |uhoh: #d


----------



## Mühlkoppe (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Vielen Dank für den toll geschriebenen Bericht!
Hoffe doch der Trip hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Gut finde ich den hier:


> den einzigen Fisch den man sieht sind Delfine


 |kopfkrat

"Jeden Tag schmerzen in allen Körperteilen. Null gechillt.. immer Action.. 1 Wochen Hardcore fischen ohne großen Pausen." - Ich wette, das wusstest du vorher und hast trotzdem Spaß daran. Geht mir übrigens genau so.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## W-Lahn (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Sehr schöner Bericht! Fettes Petri zum GT und Rochen!


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*



Krallblei schrieb:


> So zwei Tage aufm Schiff mit zum Teil richtig fetten Wellen. Wir steigen ins Taxi und fahren ins Hotel. Wir steigen aus und ich gehe erstmal an die Bar. Brauch ein Bier. Zwei Tage mit Kaffee und Wasser haben Spuren hinterlassen. Ich steh ruhig an der Bar und bestelle als es mich plötzlich im Kopf beamt wie die Sau.
> Boar Leute. Jetzt hat mein Kopf kapiert das wir nicht mehr auf dem Wasser sind. Boar wie im Vollrausch. Schaffe es vor lauter wanken kaum die Zimmertüre aufzuschliessen. Nachm Duschen und noch einem Bier versuche ich in die Lobby zu gehen. Treff Oli und wir wollen Abendessen.. Aber ich kann nicht.. Bin gefühlt so dicht das ich halb umfalle. Ich schwanke umher und alle machen sich Sorgen.. Ne bin nicht betrunken, Seekrank. Aber das kapiert wohl keiner der Landratten und sie verbuchen es als Vollrausch|bigeyes|bigeyes



Hahahahaha ich hätte dir auch nicht geglaubt! Stichwort "Voll wie ne Haubitze" :q

Danke für den Bericht, hatte zwar schon bisschen Liveberichterstattung, aber macht echt spaß zu lesen und ich finde du hast echt gut gefangen. Schade, dass es für Oli nicht so lief, aber ist eben auch nicht immer einfach. 
Achso und zum letzten Erlebnis: das ist normal. Wenn du irgendwas zu Hause lässt wirst du gnadenlos bestraft. Wobei der Goldspotted Trevally ist ja keine Strafe, es hätte ja auch wie an den anderen Tagen sein können. 

Dann erhol dich jetzt erstmal von deinem Urlaub |supergri Schönen Gruß


----------



## t-dieter26 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Hai Benny
Glückwunsch ,das wird ja immer wilder .|uhoh:


----------



## Lorenz (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Petri Heil! :m


----------



## Dr.Spinn (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Benny cool, sehr schöner Bericht
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hoffe das klappt noch mal mit dem Riesen.
Aber der Long Tom war schon geil.
VG Kay


----------



## mastercraft (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Hi Benny

 war eigentlich recht lustig , nur leider die Bootsfischrei nicht das was ich normal gewohnt bin .
 Werde am Abend mal ein paar Bilder von den Fischen vom Boot hochladen.

 Im April geht's dann wieder runter

 Liebe Grüße


----------



## nostradamus (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

hi,
geiler Bericht! Eigentlich wie immer! 

könnt ihr sagen wo das ganze sich abspielt? Überlege, pob ich auch meine Rute mitnehme. Geil wäre es, wenn ihr ,al was übers Gerät incl. transport im flieger schreiben würdet. Des weiteren würde es mich interessieren, was so eine bootsfahrt kostet. vielleicht streiche ich ja eine woche wallerangeln ...

danke
mario


----------



## Krallblei (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Morgen.

Danke an alle.

Wir waren quasi zwischen Port Ghalib und Marsa alam.
Wie spielt sich was ab?
Ich transportiere meine Ruten im Abwasserrohr. Da gabs noch nie Probleme. Oder halt Reiseruten.. Da bin ich aber nicht so der Freund von. Und Oli glaub auch nicht mehr
Tackle ja.. Hm hier wird es kompliziert. Aufm Boot aus Erfahrung:
2 Bootsruten zum schleppen. 2 Spinnruten mittel bis saustark 100 und 200gramm reichen wohl. 1 Jigrute stark. Und ne Rute zum Grundangeln. Dazu Rollen die was abkönnen!
Preis war hoch. Hierzu pn wenn erwünscht.


Ich bereue es so keine Bilder von den Fischen gemacht zu haben auf dem Boot.. Des wäre eine elends lange Strecke geworden.. Es ging einfach hektisch zu manchmal. Wollte sie eigentlich am Ende alle auf den Boden legen und fotografieren.
Die Zeit war eigentlich da. Warum wir es nicht gemacht haben weiss ich nicht. Wir waren einfach zu fertig |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Wieder gaaaaanz toller Bericht und Fotos..
Direkt für die Startseite genutzt ;-))

Erstklassig!


----------



## Krallblei (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Danke#6

Aber warum hast das Bild vom Flötenfisch genommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Weil mir das direkt ins Auge stach


----------



## Krallblei (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Okay. Viel Auswahl hats ja auch nicht an Fischbildern#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Ich fand das gut, weils auch Sand und Wasser zeigt. 

Welches soll ich besser nehmen?

Bin ja offen ;-)


----------



## Krallblei (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Kannst so lassen. Danke.
Schönen Sonntag euch allen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Habs schon rausgenommen.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Den gleichen Urlaub gibt es grad für lächerliche 171 Euro pro Person. Flug-Hotel

Bin am überlegen am Donnerstag wieder nach Hause zu fliegen|bigeyes|bigeyes:vik:


----------



## FishingReen (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Hallo zusammen, ich fahr im April nach Hurghada und wollte eigentlich nixmitnehmen da es ein Familienurlaub sein soll! Doch nach dem Bericht muss ich wohl ein bisschen werfen!


Da ich auf dem Gebiet Meeresangeln komplett unerfahren mir aber jetzt auch nicht unbedingt teueres Tackle zulegen will wäre es schön wenn mir jemand sagen bzw Tipps geben kann was ich so mitnehmen sollte oder ob man sich gar vor Ort was besorgen/ausleihen kann! Auch gut zu wissen wäre wo ich Lizenzen oder was man da so braucht her bekomm!


Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## zokker (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Schöner Bericht Krallblei #6#6#6.


----------



## Krallblei (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Morgen

Mir passen keine Pullis mehr so sind meine Arme länger geworden vom werfen 


Wenn alles passt kannst du dort mit allem fangen, Wobbler, Blinker, Gummifisch, Jigs und und und...

Übers Tackle kann man streiten. Nimm ne schwere Hechtkombo mit damit bist gut dabei. Schnur so dick wie nur irgendwie möglich. Ich werfe mit 0,36 und 0,40 geflochten. Vorfach mindestens!!!! 0,60 fluro. 

Weis nicht wie es in Hurghada mit Wellen aussieht. 
Auch ob dort vom Ufer geangelt wird. Lizenzen gibt es nicht.

Es ist alles ziemlich komplex mit der Fischerrei dort. Jedes Riff ist anderst. 
Mach es so wie ich. Nimm alles mit und probiere aus.






Hallo zusammen, ich fahr im April nach Hurghada und wollte eigentlich  nixmitnehmen da es ein Familienurlaub sein soll! Doch nach dem Bericht  muss ich wohl ein bisschen werfen!


Da ich auf dem Gebiet Meeresangeln komplett unerfahren mir aber jetzt  auch nicht unbedingt teueres Tackle zulegen will wäre es schön wenn mir  jemand sagen bzw Tipps geben kann was ich so mitnehmen sollte oder ob  man sich gar vor Ort was besorgen/ausleihen kann! Auch gut zu wissen  wäre wo ich Lizenzen oder was man da so braucht her bekomm!


----------



## nostradamus (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Hi,
danke für die Info ! 

Mario


----------



## Krallblei (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Oli hast du Bilder von denen ich nix weis?????

Her damit.


----------



## mastercraft (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

na schau da hätten wir doch welche vom Bootsangeln


----------



## mastercraft (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

und noch welche


----------



## Krallblei (15. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Den gleichen Urlaub gibt es grad für lächerliche 171 Euro pro Person. Flug-Hotel
> 
> Bin am überlegen am Donnerstag wieder nach Hause zu fliegen|bigeyes|bigeyes:vik:



Schade wird nix draus. Frau + Mann =|krach:


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Der Bericht und eure Bilder sorgen für richtig fernweh. Genau das Richtige für die Anglerseele im Winter  Danke #6


----------



## tomsen83 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Auch von mir nochmal danke für den Bericht! Vielleicht aber einen Hinweis an diejenigen, die jetzt auch gerne vom Ufer aus fischen möchten:

*Grundsätzlich ist das Uferangeln in Ägypten an vielen Stellen der Küste des Roten Meeres NICHT ERLAUBT.* 

Gibt dazu auch ne Veröffentlichung der zuständigen staatlichen Institution, die finde ich aber gerade nicht....

Krallblei ist offensichtlich der Sprache mächtig und hat sich in seinem Gebiet ein Beziehungsgeflecht aufgebaut, dass ihm das ermöglicht. Woanders kann die Nummer auch ganz anders ausgehen. Die Behörden vor Ort können da durchaus je nach Tageslaune ordentlich für Stress sorgen. Dat kann schnell tackle und Geld kosten. Durfte mich bei der Einreise am Flughafen in Marsa Alam selbst schon mal freikaufen...Einfach an den falschen geraten :g


----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Hi

Hab mit der Polizei schon mehrmals geredet, auch am vorletzten Abend mit dem Militär das plötzlich neben mir stand. 

Zumindest bei mir gibt es dort keine Probleme. Was aber natürlich nicht heißt das es keine geben kann.


----------



## tomsen83 (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*



Krallblei schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab mit der Polizei schon mehrmals geredet, auch am vorletzten Abend mit dem Militär das plötzlich neben mir stand.
> 
> Zumindest bei mir gibt es dort keine Probleme. Was aber natürlich nicht heißt das es keine geben kann.


 
 Auf arabisch oder konnten die englisch? ich denke das macht den größten Unterschied...
 Muss ja auch nich schiefgehen, ich wollt nur drauf hingewiesen haben|rolleyes


----------



## Krallblei (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Teils Englisch, teils arabisch und zur Not mit Händ und Füss


----------



## mastercraft (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

also bei mir geht's mitte April wieder ne Woche runter,
werden auf jedenfall ein schiff nehmen 1x für 3 tage und dann noch nen extra tag anhängen.
freu mich schon riesig und kanns kaum erwarten 

Petri


----------



## Krallblei (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Also April sowieso. 

Solange werd ich es aber wahrscheinlich nicht aushalten.
Vielleicht Mitte Februar.Flüge unter 100 Euro sind immer drin.


----------



## t-dieter26 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Ab 4.2. bin ich für eine Woche im Jaz Solaya /Coraya bay .
Aber wahrscheinlich nur bunte Fischchen gucken und relaxen.
oder Benny ?????  #h


----------



## Krallblei (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Bin schon am abchecken Dieter


----------



## FishingReen (13. April 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Am Sonntag gehts los!

Hab hier mal was gefunden was ich mir bei dem Preis auf jeden Fall mal anschauen werde! Auch wenn ich nix fang ist der Ausflug bestimmt lustig!

https://www.hurghadareisen.com/de/hurghada/hurghada-ausfluege/hurghada-angelausflug-per-boot/

Was halten die alten Hasen davon?


----------



## nostradamus (15. April 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Hi,
was willst du für den Preis erwarten? |rolleyes Vielleicht aber liege ich falsch! Das würde ich dir wünschen. 
Bitte berichte wie es war und fang was.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Krallblei (24. April 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Bei dem Geld einsteigen, Wasser genießen und die Sonne tanken.
Vielleicht auch Fisch fangen.

Viel Spass und viel Glück


----------



## nostradamus (24. April 2018)

*AW: Ägypten Teil 9*

Hi,
wie ist es gelaufen?


----------

